# least pungent strain



## ganjadude11 (May 9, 2009)

i want to do a stealth grow so i want a strain that does not have a strong odor (and not lowryder) do you have any suggestions?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (May 9, 2009)

Im going with NL and NL+Big Bud for that same reason. (NL5 also)

Talked to alot of people about it. And always come up with the same answers. 

Heres a little list made by a seedbank of a few others. 
hxxp://www.dope-seeds.com/low_odour.htm
Just replace the xx with tt.


----------



## ganjadude11 (May 9, 2009)

would you say its even less pugent than lowryder?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (May 9, 2009)

I dont know who told you that.
Ive been told by many on here that lowryder is one of the most pungent. 
So yes.


----------



## ganjadude11 (May 9, 2009)

really i have always heard that lowryer usually dont smell very much


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 9, 2009)

I grew 10 lowryders last year and they made no smell at all until they were touched.

Harvesting them is a different matter, Im sure people a mile away had to close their windows :rofl:

eace:


----------



## Vegs (May 9, 2009)

Lol Hippy! I can personally speak on that the Blue Mystic variety from Nirvana does not have an odor till right up on the end of the flowering period. That was minimal at best...


----------



## smokeup420 (May 17, 2009)

yea  LOW LIFE WR has a very low odor n that odor doesnt even smell like bud, smells like lemons  and nature lol :lama:


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (May 18, 2009)

ganjadude11 said:
			
		

> i want to do a stealth grow so i want a strain that does not have a strong odor (and not lowryder) do you have any suggestions?


Whats your goal?

2 plants in a closet?

attic?

I mixed 2 odd bodds got to sativa or hemp something won't change sex under 12/12/ what kinda munster have I bred? Is this hemp in super drive?


----------

